# Online PFS through FantasyGrounds



## talwynor (Sep 30, 2011)

If you've ever thought of trying Pathfinder Society - this may interest you.  I am going to be running a 1st level Pathfinder Society scenario 2 weeks from Saturday.  Details (time, scenario details, etc) can be found at the Fantasygrounds website at Pathfinder Society - Looking for Players - Fantasy Grounds Message Boards

Drop a line if you're interested. If this goes well, I plan on running more scenarios and growing a library of scenarios for dm's to run online.


----------



## Talysian (Nov 9, 2011)

Bumping this, having fun so Far hoping to run a few myself and I do have an ultimate license.


----------



## talwynor (Nov 12, 2011)

We currently have 3 games with open slots available over the next couple weeks.

In case anyone else is interested in the Society, here's a brief progress report of our First 30 Days.

In our First 30 days we have:


Welcomed 41 new members
Posted over 200 messages
Scheduled 9 Society Games
Converted 4 Scenarios for GM use in FG2 format
Provided links to 14 GM and player tools and videos to support our games
One milestone I'm hoping we can reach is to welcome in 100 new member before the end of the year. If you have any questions about our group, feel free to ask or visit the group here.


----------

